# Transworld 2013 - St Louis, MO



## Slanks

For those going to Transworld in March, if you haven't made hotel reservations yet, you may want to do so. I'm not sure what other big event is in town that weekend, but I was booking our room a few weeks ago and noticed many of the downtown hotels are already sold out.

Also, Registration for the show is now open.


----------



## tattman98

That's the good thing about me 2 hrs and I am there, I am 48 miles South of Springfield .
No rooms needed here for that.........


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

I'm about 45 minutes from where it's at downtown stl. I love the fact that the show is basically in my backyard lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Would anyone be up for a hauntforum member meet up? Would be cool to snap a photo of all members who came and share with our friends back here.


----------



## Undertaker

count me in!


----------



## RandalB

I will be there with a group from our Haunted Gym program, LMK the details!

RandalB


----------



## HauntCast

Hauntcast will be in booth 517, stop by and say hi.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

...and buy us a drink. Or several.


----------



## widowmakerproduction

I am tring to go again this year. Had a great time last year.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Hauntcast Booth should be our meeting spot. I'll be there all days bc I live close enough were I can go home each night and return next show day. Definitely getting me a hauntcast subscription now that I nabbed a job and exited the world of unemployment lol.... Also more money to spend on frightprops, masks and more at transworld


----------



## RandalB

Just a heads up Guys and Ghouls, all the hotels immediately adjacent to the America's center are sold out as of today. There are rooms available in some of the nearby locations (Gateway arch for example) but they are also selling out fast. No idea what is going on during that weekend, but something other than Transworld I think..


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

I'd love to meet all of my fellow haunters I'll be the guy wearing the lurking in the dark shirt! Feel free to say "Hey Frank!!!" LOL.


----------



## remylass

I'll be there too. Don't know what I'm wearing yet.


----------



## badger

I'll be working the floor conducting interviews and promoting the Big Scary Show along with the Unknown Scare Actor. If you want the opportunity to plug your haunt-related business, please let me know...


----------



## remylass

RandalB said:


> Just a heads up Guys and Ghouls, all the hotels immediately adjacent to the America's center are sold out as of today. There are rooms available in some of the nearby locations (Gateway arch for example) but they are also selling out fast. No idea what is going on during that weekend, but something other than Transworld I think..


I received an email from Transworld saying the host hotel was 95% booked, and a few others were over 50% booked. I received it today! We had a hard time finding a room a few days ago. I don't think they had updated information.


----------



## drfrightner

*Transworld Halloween Show Haunt Tours - The Darkness*

Hey Folks get all the details about this years 2013 Darkness Haunted House tour which will happen during the Transworld Show here in St Louis Missouri.

The Darkness is one of the best haunted houses in America. Get all the details at www.thedarkness.com

The tour will happen March 7, 8 and 9 and includes behind the scenes tours, a Parade of the Dead by Gore Galore, and Making Monsters TV show will be filming as well. The team behind Making Monsters is making a custom monster for the Darkness 20th Year of Fear! Get all the details at the website. Hope to see you there!

We also recently uploaded a video that gives you all the details here: 




If you have any questions hit us up!!!


----------



## drfrightner

Check out the video for the all new Darkness Haunted House Tour in March here which takes place during the Transworld Show. 



 Get your tickets today at www.thedarkness.com


----------



## Troll Wizard

widowmakerproduction said:


> I am tring to go again this year. Had a great time last year.


Not to take away from what this thread is about, but I really do like you logo! Looks like much thought went into designing it. Really Great!

Just thought I'd say!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Swing by our booth and say yo!


----------



## MapThePlanet

Doing my best to make it over this year. Have a friend that I've made plans to stay with...Now if that pesky work schedule will fall into line....


----------



## trishaanne

I would love to make it if possible. I need to start furnishing the haunt themed B&B and what better place to look for goodies!!! I'll know better if we can make it after the closing in a few weeks.


----------



## ScaryTinker

I'm trying to figure out the pros and cons of going to the Thursday Behind the Scenes at the Darkness event for $75 versus going to the Friday Behind the Scenes event for $150. Anybody know what the extra $75 buys?


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Thursday vs. Friday*

I'm definitely going.... I'm trying to figure out the pros and cons of going to the Thursday Behind the Scenes at the Darkness event for $75 versus going to the Friday Behind the Scenes event for $150. Anybody know what the extra $75 buys?


----------



## badger

I will be manning the Big Scary Show's booth #1343 all weekend. Come by and say 'Hi' and record your shoutouts for the show...


----------



## turtle2778

We are going. It will be my first big show. I'm very excited.


----------



## Rania

I bought my convention floor ticket and should be buying my plane ticket here any minute. Would love to meet up some peeps! ScaryTinker, i am trying to figure out which day to go to Darkness as well. I will probably have to do the cheaper one so i can still afford to hit a couple seminars.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should definitely be another good time.


----------



## dustin2471

We are going again and really looking forward to it! The difference between the friday night tour and thursday night walk through tour, on thursday you walk through the Darkness on your own, unguided and just observe and take pictures things like that. The friday night tour is guided byt the owner (and artists?) who created the scenes able to take and answer questions about whatever you want to ask, that is my understanding of the differences. We went last year on the walk through and it was very nice to see how things are put together etc...


----------



## Jack Mac

Can't make it this year but will be doing my best to make it out there next year. For those lucky enough to attend, don't forget to post pictures here.


----------



## HauntArmada

Bought tickets for the Thursday night Darkness tour, and am incredibly stoked about that! Getting to check out Lemp Brewery is a definite bonus. I don't think there will be a ton of folks at the show from my neck of the woods (Minnesota's been kind of a haunt dead zone until the last few years) so I'll be happy to represent the frozen tundra again. Can't wait!


----------



## Thrills4U

Spring Thrills at Mr Bills 
March 8th & 9th 
Tickets still remaining for Friday & Saturday night for the Bus, Haunt & Meal Package 
http://springthrills.ticketleap.com/
Due to Mr Bills health , he will be closing the doors after this event .
Here's an opportunity to get some props , sets , etc. during the silent auction during the event !

If you have any questions refer them to [email protected]


----------



## Thrills4U

*Spring Thrills at Mr Bills*

*Spring Thrills at Mr Bills*
March 8th & 9th
If your going to Transworld in 2013 , Tickets still remaining for Friday & Saturday night for the Bus, Haunt & Meal Package
Get yours as soon as possible to guarantee you don't get left out ! 
http://springthrills.ticketleap.com
Due to Mr Bills health , he will be closing the doors after this event .
Here's an opportunity to get some props , sets , etc. during the silent auction during the event !

If you have any questions refer them to 
[email protected]
Any remaining tickets will be available during Transworld HAASHOW at the Ticketleap Booth , #1027 but don't wait , or you may miss out !


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I'm going to make it to Transworld this year! I haven't been to TW since it was in Chicago. I'll be at the Dark Imaginings booth.


----------



## badger

I will be manning the Big Scary Show's booth (#1343). Come by and give your shout-outs for your haunt and check out our special event in conjunction with Decimated Designs. You could be a BIG winner...


----------



## HauntCast

Hauntcast moved to a corner booth #537. You can qualify for daily prizes as well as our grand prize a Composite Effects silicone mask. See you in St. Louis!


----------



## RandalB

On the way! See ya there!

RandalB


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I got in early Tuesday morning. Would love to meet any fellow HauntForumers!

Give me a text or call at three one nine - two six nine - nine six three five!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Anyone going to the Making monsters q&a tonight at the convention center?


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

*My Transworld & The Darkness 2013 footage*

Uploaded all my footage from Transworld this year as well as the darkness behind the scenes tour. Check it out, let me know what ya think! 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLNVAKAcGh4dvuDkLUcu3g20hAVr4VBc-&feature=view_all

*Let me know if anyone is having any trouble viewing any of the videos. I think "Transworld part 1" is computer only, meaning it won't play on mobile devices , not sure why. I'll have to reupload that particular video for all the mobile only viewers.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for posting! Some day Roxy and will go to Transworld. 

Those arms and legs for pumpkins look cool. . I may have to buy some.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like plenty of cool and expensive stuff. Makes me want to check it out one of these years. Thanks for posting.


----------



## scarybill

Had a great time there, right on the money about a lot of expensive toys.Ibought a few things, lots of good ideas from there.


----------



## RandalB

I was there... 
Also at the Darkness behind the scenes tour on Thursday..


----------



## SuperCreep31

How was the Making Monsters Q&A? Did anyone go?


----------



## matrixmom

*TOP 10 PROPS on Transworld 2013 convention Tradeshow floor*

Here's a neat little clip on their take on the best props at Transworld. What do you think? I def agree with their no#1 pick....love it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJtWqPvJxTc#


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow those are great, thanks for posting this! I am such a huge fan of Scarefactory....that is like my wishbook....like other girls look at jewlery! I thought all of those were fantastic, the static moving mannequins did have a certain creep factor too them, but I think I like the zombie closet best.


----------



## Hairazor

That was a rush!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Copchick

Cool props! I agree with P5, those mannequins did have the creep factor going on. I liked the Werewolf too!


----------



## the bloody chef

5 little words- _when I win the lottery._...


----------



## Onewish1

really cool.. thanks.. def need to win the lottery


----------



## gooner

Awesome thanks for sharing


----------

